
Hebrew U. scientist: Drug could eradicate Covid-19 from lungs in days - giardini
https://www.jpost.com/health-science/hebrew-u-scientist-drug-could-eradicate-covid-19-from-lungs-in-days-635028
======
satya71
This story why you should never take your medical news from newspapers.
Somewhere toward the end, it's results in cell cultures. Animal studies
pending, and human studies way out. Lot of things work differently in live
tissue compared to cells in a petri dish.

------
7thaccount
This sounds big. Can anybody knowledgeable on the subject provide additional
information?

------
LeoNatan25
Whenever I see "could" in an article these days, I just roll my eyes. We might
have actual clinical results of stories like these in months—a blind test in
more months after that.

------
pacamara619
Relevant xkcd: [https://m.xkcd.com/1217/](https://m.xkcd.com/1217/)

They haven't even done animal trials yet.

